# electricians



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

hello,

now my hubby is a sparky has been for 15 years mainly on big projects like shop refits and is currently working on a new football stadium.
as getting in to canada via nursing route is proving tricker than we thought, we thought plan b and use his sparkyness to get in but im confused 
can he apply for jobs with his exciting qualification then sit the red seal or does he have to do something else prior to that to get his qualifications ? have tried searching for answers but getting more confused!!!
we are aiming for BC area 
any info would be much appreciated 

thank you xx


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

sparksman said:


> hello,
> 
> now my hubby is a sparky has been for 15 years mainly on big projects like shop refits and is currently working on a new football stadium.
> as getting in to canada via nursing route is proving tricker than we thought, we thought plan b and use his sparkyness to get in but im confused
> ...


Sorry I just see you notice and I was wondering if you got any replies . My husband too is a electrician and we thinking off immigrating to Canada too. Dying to know what you found out!!!


----------

